# New page on NPP and Federal Vision



## Scott Bushey (Feb 20, 2005)

Apparently, from a member of the PCA.

http://www.paulperspective.com/

[Edited on 2-20-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 20, 2005)

Wonderful.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks pretty good Scott.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hope to see more of these pop up on the web. But they really won't mean much unless the courts of the Church start to do something about FV/NPP.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 20, 2005)

looks just like the Paul Page .

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 20, 2005)

otherwise it looks great and am thankfull somenone took the time to deal with this heresy.

blade


----------

